# Does Martial Arts impress women?



## Deleted member 1973 (May 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ahnafdaniel (May 8, 2020)

Only woman who’s interested in martial arts yes, while most woman aren’t into violence so think for yourself OP


----------



## italian2001 (May 8, 2020)

*YOU CANNOT IMPRESS WOMAN DOING SOMETHING
you can only be impressive while doing nothing*


----------



## Htobrother (May 8, 2020)

Only if you are cute


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 8, 2020)

Ahnafdaniel said:


> Only woman who’s interested in martial arts yes, while most woman aren’t into violence so think for yourself OP


women love violence tbh

a guy beating up another guy makes them wet


----------



## BadaBing (May 8, 2020)

It will impress them if you beat the fuck out of someone infront of her tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (May 9, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> It will impress them if you beat the fuck out of someone infront of her tbh


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 9, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> It will impress them if you beat the fuck out of someone infront of her tbh


Or beat her 
Tbhtbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 9, 2020)

Imo.

In short it helps, a lttle bit.
At minimum, you feel better about yourself. I also noticed it helped me improve my body posture also a bit.

But not just because of MMA. But because you walk around with more status. And status helps.

How do you get status/respect?
People admire you, or the fear you.

When dong MMA. When walking around, you feel and know you could beat 90+% of dudes.
This will make you behave less submissive by nature.
Less submissive = more status.

I feel it a little bit since I do some form of martial arts (pencak silat). I never did any fight training before that, and subconsiously I always fealt doubtfull about my adequacy to defends myself and others. Now after training for some time, I know I'll do akay in the majority of the cases were a dude to become violent.

At minimum, you feel better about yourself.

One last aspect I like. It brings instincts up. And somehow that feels nice. Normally, I try to manage instincts, but with that you actually let instincts move more freely. The instinct to overpower to win to beat. Just like with chatting up women, to let the instinct come up that you just wanna pound that then and there.


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 9, 2020)

Not if you have an ugly face
Mirin low iq ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (May 9, 2020)

Ahnafdaniel said:


> most women aren’t into violence


Cope

Women get turned on when they see their man physically imposing fear onto other men and beating them up. It makes them feel safe and protected and they look up to the guy as cool, strong and reliable.

It’s high T to use force to take what you want rather than just back off like a weak little bitch.

That being said it’s obvious that women won’t be attracted to an ugly incel who can fight, its an additional halo once you already meet the bare minimum looks requirement


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (May 9, 2020)

If your dick knows martial arts then yes


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 9, 2020)

if she likes being beaten up then yes


----------



## mido the slayer (May 9, 2020)

Kong fu or karate??


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 9, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Kong fu or karate??


A good face


----------



## mido the slayer (May 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> A good face


I would to learn karate ngl so I could beat some bullies


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 9, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> I would to learn karate ngl so I could beat some bullies


Having bullies = over


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 9, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Cope
> 
> Women get turned on when they see their man physically imposing fear onto other men and beating them up. It makes them feel safe and protected and they look up to the guy as cool, strong and reliable.
> 
> ...


This 100% agree.

Also. 99.9% you don't have to fight, when imposing fear onto others when needed.

I know 1 dude, he's quit old already. He is married to a Stacy. He has big muscles and since childhood did certain types of MMA that he was really good at. His personality and character is by nature very soft. If he didn't have these things, he would be totally seen as soy.
But because of his size, and he knows he can beat 99.9% of dudes. She sees him as strong man.

The times he met them. She already told 2 stories, about how he scared off some other dudes. I don't know why, but she loves to tell that her man did mogg other man.
One story she told, was about when someone shouted at her aggressively in the restaurant when her child/baby was making noice, when her husband was in the bathroom. Then wehn he came back, and that guy saw his size he immideaitely went to appologise and stuuf.
2nd story she told me. Was when they were sitting in train, and next to them was a dude hitting on a woman whom didn't like that at all and showed that. But the dude kept pushing, turing it into harrassement. Her husband said to me he was really harassing that woman. he couldn't stand top have to watch that, so he removed that dude from the coupe or train (I dunno).


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 9, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> I would to learn karate ngl so I could beat some bullies


Learn taekwondo, you can showboat your skills unlike kungfu and karate.


----------



## mido the slayer (May 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Learn taekwondo, you can showboat your skills unlike kungfu and karate.


I hate using my leg to fight and it’s quite boring ngl 

Karate is such a highclass ngl and you use your whole body to fight


----------



## moggingmachine (May 9, 2020)

Ahnafdaniel said:


> *most woman aren’t into violence so think for yourself OP*


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 9, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> I would to learn karate ngl so I could beat some bullies


Karate is cope. Learn MMA if you actually wanna learn how to defend yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 9, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> I hate using my leg to fight and it’s quite boring ngl
> 
> Karate is such a highclass ngl and you use your whole body to fight


I did kungfu, kungfu is more about using weapons while karate uses both the legs and arms there aren't many fancy moves you can do in karate. Taekwondo has many fancy moves even for a beginner


----------



## mido the slayer (May 9, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Karate is cope. Learn MMA if you actually wanna learn how to defend yourself.


Ok danish chad


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 9, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Karate is cope. Learn MMA if you actually wanna learn how to defend yourself.


MMA is legit for streetfights, you can make your skillset more based on krav maga which will make you a more deadly fighter


----------



## janoycresva (May 9, 2020)

no
over for mmacels


----------



## Bibbysoka (May 9, 2020)

Nigga


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 9, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Karate is cope. Learn MMA if you actually wanna learn how to defend yourself.


This is correct.
Alot of martial arts limit alot. Like teakwondo, not hitting/punching the face. That's like the most basic thing everyone does irl, when someone will attach you. They try hitting the face.
2nd thing. Grappling. Many Martial Arts don't allow or do grappling That's also a very common thing that happens in fights.


Muay Thai is also legit, imo.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 9, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> This is correct.
> Alot of martial arts limit alot. Like teakwondo, not hitting/punching the face. That's like the most basic thing everyone does irl, when someone will attach you. They try hitting the face.
> 2nd thing. Grappling. Many Martial Arts don't allow or do grappling That's also a very common thing that happens in fights.
> 
> ...


Taekwondo is legit for showboating, I have done it infront of girls many times.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 9, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Taekwondo is legit for showboating, I have done it infront of girls many times.


Yeah. I wasn't referring to showboating.
I was referring to, feeling confident you can defend yourself in a streetfight. And that confidence. leading to walking around in this world lewws inhib, because of that.

MMA dude, has the best reason in general to feel that confidence.
That said. Teakwondo dude will be able to mogg most dudes also in fight, because most dudes can't fight well.
And, the person is important also. A weak MMA dude, will lose from a strong well trained Taekwondo dude.

It's not all about techniqiue or style. Plain strength matters alot also.

Imo, MMA and Muay Thai offer best all around defense skills.

Most, or at least plenty type of martial arts, are to much concerned about technique/style, and it's superiority. While someone being weak fatso, that never sparrs high inetnsity; thinking they can fight. LOL.
Fighting should include: footwookr training, power and speed training, and power training. Maybe evn more then technique training


----------



## ImASlayer (May 9, 2020)

i wish people would stop acting like they know what they're talking about.
it's OVER if you do any traditional martial art. even krav maga is bullshit and you'll get your ass beat by any MMA fighter.
do boxing/kickboxing/muay thai and BJJ/wrestling and you will mog 99% of people in a fight after 2 years.
taekwondo and karate are bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 9, 2020)

its not worth getting into a fight at all
a guy might pull a knife on you
or u might go to jail

better to amog with ur presence (like my avi)


----------



## MewingJBP (May 10, 2020)

imo every guy should do it, just for self confidence boost


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 10, 2020)

ImASlayer said:


> i wish people would stop acting like they know what they're talking about.
> it's OVER if you do any traditional martial art. even krav maga is bullshit and you'll get your ass beat by any MMA fighter.
> do boxing/kickboxing/muay thai and BJJ/wrestling and you will mog 99% of people in a fight after 2 years.
> taekwondo and karate are bullshit


I agree on you statement.
But, a well trained karate and taekwondo still mogg the most un-trained people. So they still mogg like 95+% of people.

For self defense though: boxing/kickboxing/muay thai and BJJ/wrestling are the best. I do pensak silat for 1 year now, which looks a bit like taekwondo. It's limited I notice, very limited. No grappling, no low kick, and no face punching (or kicking). And a stupid point system, where when you hit/kick someone you get 1 point (als wear body protector). so then it doesn't matter much how hard you hit someone, just that you do. So everything becomes about speed. But, you get no points for being a hard hitter. A weak touch gets as many points as punch that would be spilt someones liver. Odd.


----------



## goat2x (May 10, 2020)

If u pass their looks standard then it helps
But otherwise u can fuck yourself with it.


----------



## MewingJBP (May 10, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree on you statement.
> But, a well trained karate and taekwondo still mogg the most un-trained people. So they still mogg like 95+% of people.
> 
> For self defense though: boxing/kickboxing/muay thai and BJJ/wrestling are the best. I do pensak silat for 1 year now, which looks a bit like taekwondo. It's limited I notice, very limited. No grappling, no low kick, and no face punching (or kicking). And a stupid point system, where when you hit/kick someone you get 1 point (als wear body protector). so then it doesn't matter much how hard you hit someone, just that you do. So everything becomes about speed. But, you get no points for being a hard hitter. A weak touch gets as many points as punch that would be spilt someones liver. Odd.



the fact that you need to be well trained to mog normies who can't fight proves how shit it is


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 10, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> View attachment 397148



Gay ass post do it for yourself martial arts are fun and boost T too


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (May 11, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> the fact that you need to be well trained to mog normies who can't fight proves how shit it is


It's more than that.


----------



## Bewusst (May 11, 2020)

Yes bro, that's why gooks make them so wet


----------



## Incoming (May 11, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Yes bro, that's why gooks make them so wet


I mean Bruce Lee was pretty badass for a gook


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (May 11, 2020)

no but the lean slow twitch muscle you get from doing it for years will


----------



## hairyballscel (May 11, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> I would to learn karate ngl so I could beat some bullies


Krav Maga


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (May 11, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Krav Maga


(((krav maga)))


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 11, 2020)

Status impresses a woman. If you're the best guy in your judo class and beating everyone up, or winning a tournament and have people look up to you, she will get wet af. Merely doing the sport does nothing, except maybe reinforce some image she has of you as an athlete or jock or whatever, which might turn her on. 

Anyways, its all just peanuts compared to what really matters....


----------



## LastGerman (May 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Was when they were sitting in train, and next to them was a dude hitting on a woman whom didn't like that at all and showed that. But the dude kept pushing, turing it into harrassement. Her husband said to me he was really harassing that woman. he couldn't stand top have to watch that, so he removed that dude from the coupe or train (I dunno).



White knight cuck. Also brutal driver licence pill and lol at using a train as a grown up man who is supposed to be strong. @rightfulcel 
A real man would go for a black knight assistance and beat up the female.


----------



## OverForMe (May 11, 2020)

Not unless your making millions out of it


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 11, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> White knight cuck.


 Maybe. I like the dude though in general. Pleasant to work with him. Physically though, he moggs 99.99% of dudes. Somehow I can't see a man that moggs 99.99% of udes, as cuck. Although he can can be, mentally cicked.


LastGerman said:


> Also brutal driver licence pill and lol at using a train as a grown up man who is supposed to be strong.


 Where I life in netherlands, it's not cool though to drive a car into a big city for being in the city-centre. Dude has a car an everything. But driving a car into a big city, had purposefully been made into a hell. Because they want to scare of cars. Public transport into such cities, is quicker, cheaper more relaxed, etc.. And train station often brings you right into the city centre, where you can't even come with a car.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (May 11, 2020)

Nope, but it makes easier for us to beat em


----------



## LastGerman (May 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Where I life in netherlands, it's not cool though to drive a car into a big cit



Driving is extremly important in order to exist in this life and era.



eduardkoopman said:


> But driving a car into a big city, had purposefully been made into a hell.



Cope. Everyone is driving in a city.



eduardkoopman said:


> Public transport into such cities, is quicker, cheaper more relaxed, etc..



I really do not get it. Why do people, specially men for some reason, say this nonsense? It is not even true. It is not quicker, even if you live in a big city and I lived in Berlin for the most part of my life. It is also not cheaper, i nfact it is utterly expensive. Yo ueasily have to pay 1000 Euro a year for public transportation. And it is elaxed at all, in fact it is absolutely stressful. Waiting for public transportation and then being in a full bus with young people who mog the shit out of me.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 11, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Driving is extremly important in order to exist in this life and era.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, it depends entirely on where you live in relations to where you need to be. I currently live a bit outside the city centre, so I need a car. Previously, I lived slap bang in the middle of downtown, 2 minute walk away from my job. You can guess which was cheaper. It all depends. If I were to take public transport everywhere now, it would be a fucking hassle, although obviously cheaper (like 50$ for a buss pass per month vs insurance, gas money, repairs/downpayment on car etc etc).

But none of this matters because incel in a car gets mogged by chad on the subway.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 11, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> I really do not get it. Why do people, specially men for some reason, say this nonsense? It is not even true. It is not quicker, even if you live in a big city and I lived in Berlin for the most part of my life. It is also not cheaper, i nfact it is utterly expensive. Yo ueasily have to pay 1000 Euro a year for public transportation. And it is elaxed at all, in fact it is absolutely stressful. Waiting for public transportation and then being in a full bus with young people who mog the shit out of me.


Living in small town, going for fun to the big city for a day trip.
Public Transport: $100 for 2 people. Takes about 4 hours travel.
Car: patrol $20 Parking $60. Takes about 5 hours travel.

About equal thus I see. Where I life.


MaherGOAT said:


> But none of this matters because incel in a car gets mogged by chad on the subway.


LOL. Hobo Chad wins.


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (May 11, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> View attachment 397148


Only if chad. Short ugly incels will be laughed at


mido the slayer said:


> I hate using my leg to fight and it’s quite boring ngl
> 
> Karate is such a highclass ngl and you use your whole body to fight


Taekwondo is bullshit. All you need is a striking and grappling martial art. Boxing and BJJ are the best. Punches are more efficient than kicking. Karate is okay and it does teach some boxing. Almost every sparring match in karate is a kickboxing grappling match


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (May 11, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Driving is extremly important in order to exist in this life and era.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You overrate driving bro. I prefer public transportation tbh if it’s clean and quick. Driving is annoying 90% of the time


----------



## LastGerman (May 11, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> First of all, it depends entirely on where you live in relations to where you need to be.



First on incel.co and now here. Please cut out this nonsense already. It has nothing to do with your location. You need to drive in this life and era. Why is everyone coping here when it comes to easy topics like this?



MaherGOAT said:


> I currently live a bit outside the city centre, so I need a car. Previously, I lived slap bang in the middle of downtown, 2 minute walk away from my job.



That is clearly a huge difference. While you had to walk 2 minutes to your workplace, I had to walk over 8 km in total... This is not bearable and you would have instantly killed yourself in my position because you cannot drive.



MaherGOAT said:


> You can guess which was cheaper.



I really do not care if it is cheaper or not. I want to be able to drive.



MaherGOAT said:


> If I were to take public transport everywhere now, it would be a fucking hassle, although obviously cheaper (like 50$ for a buss pass per month vs insurance, gas money, repairs/downpayment on car etc etc).



This is also another lie. No, public transportation is not cheaper. Here in Germany you easily have to pay 1000 Euro a year for public transportation. I would prefer the ability to drive and a car over this fucking nonsense.



eduardkoopman said:


> Public Transport: $100 for 2 people. Takes about 4 hours travel.
> Car: patrol $20 Parking $60. Takes about 5 hours travel.



I would prefer a car.



Borneon_Tyger said:


> You overrate driving bro.



No, I do not and the general traffic confirms my point of view. You are unable to appreciate the ability to drive a car.



Borneon_Tyger said:


> I prefer public transportation tbh if it’s clean and quick.



Stop this cope already. It is not clean and it is also not quicker. This is a straight up lie.
Why do people, specially men for some reason, deny the significance of something like driving despite the fact it is pretty much required in this life and era? There is literally no reason not to drive. It is also an unique experience.



Borneon_Tyger said:


> Driving is annoying 90% of the time



It is not annoying. It is much more of a nuisance to take public transportation. Then why do you have a driver licence in the first place? Also, that only comes from people who can drive. This is pretty much the same thing, sexhavers are doing:
Sex is not that important brah... while they keep having sex.


Geneal reply: By the way, people like you also should not drive because you are unable to see the significane of the general ability to drive a car. You are unable to appreciate the craftsmanship of a car and you are unable to appreciate the general convience to drive a car. You are also unable to see that it is absolutely mandatory in this life and era.

You would instantly rope if you were unable to drive like me.


----------



## lonelystoner (May 11, 2020)

Start doing BJJ. Good for your mental health, can meet new guys, and you can seriously fuck up any chads or normies that talk shit to you no joke


Borneon_Tyger said:


> You overrate driving bro. I prefer public transportation tbh if it’s clean and quick. Driving is annoying 90% of the time


Ummm are you retarded lol?


----------



## FailedAbortion (May 11, 2020)

if youre a normie, the better you are at it you will look more masculine and feel more masculine, so it can help. if youre a professional, probably. if you do wing chun every weekend and are a framelet, nah


----------



## TheyCallMeDevil (May 11, 2020)

A U T I S M


----------



## je3oe (May 12, 2020)

you can fight

or you cant fight

it has to be in you


----------



## Chad1212 (May 12, 2020)

*Not even 20cm dick impresses women anymore *


----------



## Slayerino (May 12, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> View attachment 397148


*BONES IMPRESS W*MEN.
EVERYTHING ELSE IS COPE.*


----------



## entrenador (May 12, 2020)

jfl the delusion and cope ITT

Of course martial arts help. You think a cool action shot of you in a tight rashguard looking high t and dominant or knocking someone out won't get you swipes online? Lol. Of course this is assuming you're relatively fit and dominant looking to begin with. It's more icing on the cake than something that can redeem you in itself if you're ugly


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 12, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> First on incel.co and now here. Please cut out this nonsense already. It has nothing to do with your location. You need to drive in this life and era. Why is everyone coping here when it comes to easy topics like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You prefer a car, thats fine. I completely get that, I too prefer a car! I fucking hate public transport! But that doesn't change the FACT that in most countries today, public transport is simply just cheaper. Look at all the toll stations in cities because of environment bs politics, the taxes on cars, fuel prices and so on. Its just factually more expensive to own and use a car than it is to just use public transport. I agree, use a car if its preferable i.e in any circumstance where you don't live close as fuk to your job and activities.


----------



## LastGerman (May 12, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> But that doesn't change the FACT that in most countries today, public transport is simply just cheaper.



It is not. Here in Germany you easily have to pay 1000 Euro a year for public transportation. It is not cheap at all. This lie really needs to die.



MaherGOAT said:


> Look at all the toll stations in cities because of environment bs politics, the taxes on cars, fuel prices and so on.



So? It is called responsibility. This is also not an argument not to drive. I would gladly have this responsibility.



MaherGOAT said:


> Its just factually more expensive to own and use a car than it is to just use public transport.



Not really. Public transportation is also pretty expensive therefore money is not a valid argument.


----------



## majorcope (May 12, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> BONES IMPRESS W*MEN.
> EVERYTHING ELSE IS COPE


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 12, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Cope
> 
> Women get turned on when they see their man physically imposing fear onto other men and beating them up. It makes them feel safe and protected and they look up to the guy as cool, strong and reliable.
> 
> ...


You don't need to do martial arts for that but just use steroids. It's about looking strong/dangerous. Actually being doesnt matter much.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 12, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> It is not. Here in Germany you easily have to pay 1000 Euro a year for public transportation. It is not cheap at all. This lie really needs to die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the costs associated with owning and driving a car is higher than the costs of paying for public transport, your argument is wrong. In most western countries, likely including yours, that is the case. You made an argument about what is more expensive than another, which is wrong.


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 12, 2020)

just like literally every other interest or hobby, it will interest them if u are chad.

chad mma = "tough guy!"

incel mma = "coping bully victim"

chad who likes warhammer - "cute nerd"

incel who likes warhammer - "neckbeard loser"


----------



## LastGerman (May 12, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> If the costs associated with owning and driving a car is higher than the costs of paying for public transport, your argument is wrong. In most western countries, likely including yours, that is the case.



Once again, money is not an argument not drive and you really have to pay around 1000 Euro a year for public transportation. The money is not worth it. You have to rely on public transportation, you have to endure full trains and busses, you need much longer arrive at you destination, you need to change the bus or train, you need to wait a long time for the bus or train to arrive i nthe first place - A driver lcience is superior to it.



MaherGOAT said:


> You made an argument about what is more expensive than another, which is wrong.



You brought up this nonsense argument and once again, it is not an argument. Money is not an argument not to drive. If this would be an argument, you would be the one who is contradicting himself because you have a driver licence. Cannot you see your own hypocrisy here? 

It is really weird, that only people who have a driver licence and a car talk like this: "Public transportation is much better brah and it also cost way less." - yet they are all driving. @rightfulcel


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (May 12, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> It is really weird, that only people who have a driver licence and a car talk like this: "Public transportation is much better brah and it also cost way less." - yet they are all driving. @rightfulcel


Wheel chairs are great bro!


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 12, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Once again, money is not an argument not drive and you really have to pay around 1000 Euro a year for public transportation. The money is not worth it. You have to rely on public transportation, you have to endure full trains and busses, you need much longer arrive at you destination, you need to change the bus or train, you need to wait a long time for the bus or train to arrive i nthe first place - A driver lcience is superior to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me quote your original post which I replied to..

"It is also not cheaper, i nfact it is utterly expensive. "

Thats the point I'm arguing. You want to go back on that statement, cool, but don't make it look like I was the one bringing up the cost argument.


----------



## LastGerman (May 12, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> Let me quote your original post which I replied to..
> 
> "It is also not cheaper, i nfact it is utterly expensive. "
> 
> Thats the point I'm arguing. You want to go back on that statement, cool, but don't make it look like I was the one bringing up the cost argument.



People brought it up before therefore it is not even my argument because it is not an argument at all. It is simply not an argument because most people are still driving. Germany have 50 million cars.

Also your statement:


MaherGOAT said:


> You can guess which was cheaper.



But originially this argument has been brought up by @eduardkoopman if I remember correctly.

Of course you can say it depends on where you live and that it is cheaper if you really have to walk like 2 minutes to your job... but most of the time and on average, people need to travel. A driver licence and car is not only handy but also mandatory at this point. Money is not the issue here.

This is basically my point of view.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 12, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> People brought it up before therefore it is not even my argument because it is not an argument at all. It is simply not an argument because most people are still driving. Germany have 50 million cars.
> 
> Also your statement:
> 
> ...



I agree with your general sentiment, but not the point about price. To avoid beating a dead horse, we can agree on the central point.


----------



## LastGerman (May 12, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> I agree with your general sentiment, but not the point about price. To avoid beating a dead horse, we can agree on the central point.



I would like to have a horse but a alive though.


----------

